# ausreichend Essen



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen, warum man in diesem Satz das Adjektiv _ausreichend _adverbiell verwendet hat. Zusammenhang: Britta und Julietta sitzen an demselben Tisch. Julietta streichelt eine Katze, die auf ihrem Schoß liegt, und dann zündet sie sich eine Zigarette an.

_Erstaunt sieht Britta, wie das Rauchen Julietta kompletiert, wie Katze und Zigarette sie zu einem vollständingen Menschen machen. Wahrscheinlich bedeutet Rauchen für sie das, was für andere Menschen ein Bett, *ausreichend* Essen und eine funktionierende Deutsche sind._
*Aus „Leere Herzen” von Juli Zeh*

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Viele (ich würde sagen die meisten)  Adjektive können im Deutschen adverbial verwendet werden.  Ausreichend Essen = genug Essen.
Man kann natürlich auch ''ausreichendes Essen'' sagen (wenn dies Dein Problem ist), aber ''ausreichend Essen'' ist mMn eine korrekte Wahl - aus Stilgründen.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich sehe einen gewissen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen adjektivischem und adverbialem Gebrauch:

_ausreichendes Essen_: die einzelne Mahlzeit ist ausreichend
_ausreichend Essen_: die Mahlzeiten insgesamt sind ausreichend


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe einen gewissen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen adjektivischem und adverbialem Gebrauch:


Ich denke, dass in _ausreichend Essen _nur der Grebrauch adverbial ist. Die Bedeutung ist adjektivisch, oder?


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Viele (ich würde sagen die meisten) Adjektive können im Deutschen adverbial verwendet werden.


Das stimmt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das in diesem Fall die Erklärung ist.


gvergara said:


> _Wahrscheinlich bedeutet Rauchen für sie das, was für andere Menschen ein Bett, *ausreichend* Essen und eine funktionierende Deutsche sind._


Man könnte hier z.B. nicht „gut“, „gesund“ oder „lecker“ verwenden.

Ich glaube, „ausreichend“ fungiert hier als Mengenangabe, à la
_viel Essen
etwas Essen
wenig Essen
genug Essen
haufenweise Essen_
usw.

Nebenbei:


gvergara said:


> _eine funktionierende Deutsche_


Dusche?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Mengenangabe


Du hast recht.  Ich möchte nur bemerken, dass die Angabe der Menge  und die Angabe der Weise ( vgl. Dein ''haufenweise'') einander sehr nahe stehen/angrenzen. Somit könnte man das betreffende ''ausreichend'' vielleicht als Mengenadverb bezeichnen (ein Essen ''in ausreichender Menge'').
Demiurg hat das Wort übrigens ebenfalls als adverbial empfunden (vg. #3 ''adverbialem Gebrauch'').


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Ich denke, dass in _ausreichend Essen _nur der Grebrauch adverbial ist. Die Bedeutung ist adjektivisch, oder?


Nein, ich glaube nicht. _Ausreichend_ modifiziert hier das Prädikat und nicht Essen. Die folgenden Zerlegung in Frage und Antwort eines ähnlich gelagerten Satzes erklärt vielleicht, wie Muttersprachler den Gebrauch verstehen und erklärt den Bedeutungsunterschied, den @Demiurg in #3 beschrieben hat:

_Sie stellen ausreichend Essen bereit._
F: _Was stellen sie ausreichend bereit?_
A: _Essen.

Sie stellen ausreichendes Essen bereit._
F: _Was stellen sie bereit?_
A: _Ausreichendes_ _Essen._


----------



## elroy

Aber der OP-Satz lautet: 


gvergara said:


> _Wahrscheinlich bedeutet Rauchen für sie das, was für andere Menschen ein Bett, *ausreichend* Essen und eine funktionierende Deutsche sind._


„ausreichend Essen“ ist hier ein Subjekt (bzw. ein Glied eines dreigliedrigen Subjekts). „ausreichend“ modifiziert hier kein Prädikat.


----------



## JClaudeK

> was für andere Menschen ein Bett, *ausreichend* Essen und eine funktionierende Dusche sind.


Am Rande gesagt: Dieses "ausreichend Essen" ist (wenigstens für mich) nicht gerade bester Stil.

"genug *zu* essen" fände ich natürlicher.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber der OP-Satz lautet:
> 
> „ausreichend Essen“ ist hier ein Subjekt (bzw. ein Glied eines dreigliedrigen Subjekts). „ausreichend“ modifiziert hier kein Prädikat.


Ich glaube dennoch, dass hier die adverbiale, das hier die adverbiale Bedeutung, wie ich sie beschrieben habe, die Interpretation übersteuert, auch wenn das syntaktisch nicht wirklich passt. Auf jeden Fall werden die flektierte und die unflektierte Form semantisch unterschiedlich aufgefasst, so wie von @Demiurg beschrieben. 

Aber ich sehe schon das Problem. Der Grund, warum ich hier nicht gleich geantwortet hatte, war, weil ich mit nicht ganz sicher war, ob _ausreichend_ hier als Adverb oder als erstarrtes veraltetes unflektiertes Adjektiv (wie in _*Gut* Ding will Weile haben_) zu interpretieren ist und der semantische Unterschied als der Unterschied zwischen regulären und idiomatisch erstarrter Bedeutung zu verstehen ist. Die Analogie zu dem, was ich in #7 geschrieben habe, hat mich dann aber von der Interpretation als Adverb überzeugt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Am Rande gesagt: Dieses "ausreichend Essen" ist (wenigstens für mich) nicht gerade bester Stil.
> 
> "genug *zu* essen" fände ich natürlicher.


Ist aber schon eine verbreiteter Ausdruck. Ich glaube schon das das Prädikat _ausreichend sein_ hier gemeint ist. Nur passt das hier syntaktisch nicht und darum wirkt m.E. die Verwendung hier unbefriedigend und nicht weil _ausreichend_ an sich das falsche Wort wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nur passt das hier syntaktisch nicht


----------



## elroy

„genug zu essen“ passt syntaktisch auch nicht besser, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

Geschmacksache .........


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> „genug zu essen“ passt syntaktisch auch nicht besser, oder?


_Ausreichend zu essen_ würde syntaktisch auch bereits besser passen. Es geht nicht so sehr um _ausreichend_ vs. _genug_, sondern um _Essen_ vs. _zu essen_. Infinitive mit _zu_ werden durch Adverben und nicht durch Adjektive attribuiert. Dadurch umschifft man die Diskussion um die inhaltliche Interpretation.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> „ausreichend Essen“ ist hier ein Subjekt


Richtig.



elroy said:


> Ich glaube, „ausreichend“ fungiert hier als Mengenangabe, à la _wenig Essen, genug Essen_


So sehe ich das auch. Sehr dicht an "ausreichend Essen" wäre zum Beispiel "genügend Essen" oder "genug Essen".

Das Wort "ausreichend" ist hier also ein Zahladjektiv oder Zahlpronomen, das unflektiert steht. Das ist ja nicht selten bei Zahl- und Indefinitpronomen.

_Er macht sich generell nur wenig Gedanken darüber.
Er hat immer viel Gepäck dabei.
Jetzt hat er aber wirklich genug Kritik geübt._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Zahladjektiv


_Zahladjektiv oder Zahladverb?_


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Zahladjektiv oder Zahladverb?_


Canoo/Leo führt es unter "unflektiertes Zahladjektiv" und das erscheint mir sinnvoll zu sein, da es ja attributiv steht, oder?

LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.4.4.6  			Unbestimmte Zahladjektive


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es geht nicht so sehr um _ausreichend_ vs. _genug_, sondern um _Essen_ vs. _zu essen_.


Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meinte konkret unseren Satz.

_Wahrscheinlich bedeutet Rauchen für sie das, was für andere Menschen ein Bett,* genug zu essen* und eine funktionierende Deutsche sind._

Ich kann nicht sehen, was daran _syntaktisch_ besser als "ausreichend Essen" sein sollte.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Canoo/Leo führt es unter "unflektiertes Zahladjektiv" und das erscheint mir sinnvoll zu sein, da es ja attributiv steht, oder?
> 
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.4.4.6              Unbestimmte Zahladjektive


Ja, habe ich auch gesehen. Ich frage mich nur, ob das ein Fehlbezeichnung ist und ob es so etwas wie Zahladjektive überhaupt gibt oder nur attributiv gebrauchte Zahladverben. Ich kann mich nicht dazu durchringen z.B. _genug_ als _Adjektiv_ zu verstehen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _Wahrscheinlich bedeutet Rauchen für sie das, was für andere Menschen ein Bett,* genug zu essen* und eine funktionierende Deutsche sind._
> 
> Ich kann nicht sehen, was daran _syntaktisch_ besser als "ausreichend Essen" sein sollte.


Weil mit _*zu* essen_ das syntaktische Problem gar nicht erst entsteht. Egal ob man _genug_ oder _ausreichend_ davor setzt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich kann mich nicht dazu durchringen z.B. _genug_ als _Adjektiv_ zu verstehen.


Das fällt mir auch schwer.



berndf said:


> attributiv gebrauchte Zahladverben


Unflektierte, adjektivisch verwendete Zahladverbien... eine stimmige Benennung ist nicht leicht, finde ich auch.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Weil mit _*zu* essen_ das syntaktische Problem gar nicht erst entsteht.


Das heißt, "Luft und genug zu essen sind lebenswichtig" ist für Dich ein syntaktisch eindwandfreier Satz?
Aber "Luft und ausreichend essen sind lebenswichtig" nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Aber "Luft und ausreichend Essen sind lebenswichtig" nicht?


Mit Großschreibung empfinde ich den Satz als korrekt und idiomatisch. Unflektierte Zahlwörter sind ganz normal. Ich habe da kein Problem mit und weiß auch nicht genau, wo Berndf da das Problem sieht.

Natürlich gibt es prädikats-adverbiale Verwendungen von "ausreichend", wie Berndf beschrieben hat. Da tritt das Problem dann gar nicht erst auf.


----------



## elroy

Sorry, die Kleinschreibung war ein Tippfehler.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Nebenbei:
> Dusche?


Hallo zusammen,

Das war ja ein peinlicher Fehler, oder?  Ja, das richtige Wort war _eine funktionierende *Dusche*_.

Am Anfang dachte ich, meine wäre eine dumme Frage. Mir nach passte der adverbielle Gebrauch von _ausreichend_ nicht, weil das modifizierte Wort _Essen _ist, was von dem darauffolgenden (flektierten) Adjektiv bestätig ist (_eine funktionierend*e* Dusche_), doch jetzt sehe ich ein, dass _ausreichend _eine (unflektierte) Mengenangabe ausdrückt. Eure Worte waren erhellend, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Nein, ich glaube nicht. _Ausreichend_ modifiziert hier das Prädikat und nicht Essen. Die folgenden Zerlegung in Frage und Antwort eines ähnlich gelagerten Satzes erklärt vielleicht, wie Muttersprachler den Gebrauch verstehen und erklärt den Bedeutungsunterschied, den @Demiurg in #3 beschrieben hat:


Vielen Dank! Deine Beschreibung in #7 gibt den Unterschied zwischen Adjektiv und Adverb sehr gut wieder.
Aber besonders beindruckt hat mich der Bedeutungsunterschied, den Demiurg beschrieben hat. Ich könnte niemals auf diese Interpretation kommen, so sehr ich mich auch bemühte, "ausreichend" als Adverb und als Adjektiv zu verstehen. Der Unterschied ist größer als ich mir vorstellen konnte.


----------

